# Routed Sign



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I made this sign for my husband's birthday.
I couldn't have done it without Terry (Visteonguy)'s help.
He made and sent me a large clear (plexi?) base for my little router.
The sign was designed and printed off the computer, then drawn on the wood using carbon paper. 
The background was then routed out freehand, leaving the letters standing proud.

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Julie

I like the screw driver, you don't see them on signs the norm...

=======


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice work Julie, I'm sure your husband loved it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice Julie. Hubby should be proud of you and the sigh.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

A great job Julie, you should be standing as proud as the letters on the sign. 

John


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful work Julie. Outstanding job. I like the way you have highlighted the tools. Lucky Eric.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Julie, the world would be a better place if everyones projects turned out as nice as yours do. Well done!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one terrific sign Julie, it's given me the urge to have a go at a second one.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Julie nice sign. Really neat how you got the wrench and screw driver in it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Can you make the next one say "Bob's" instead of "Eric's" 

Hey.... FANTASTIC job on it Julie!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Julie, that is really nice work. And carbon paper? Great idea, didn't think that stuff was still available. 

Brian


----------



## BlackBelt (Jul 4, 2008)

Great job, Julie! I like your choice of color/finishes also!


----------

